# Another model build



## Kenbo

Started another model build this past weekend. This one is going to take a while but we aren't in a hurry are we? Needed to start the build by laminating some 8/4 walnut. Now, we wait until the weekend so that we can do something with this stock.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Another great build coming!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh




----------



## woodtickgreg




----------



## Mike Hill



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Ken, the segmented pen swap is over in 2 days. you're a little late there chum....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081

Do we get to know what your building?!?!?


----------



## Tony

Bigg081 said:


> Do we get to know what your building?!?!?



Be patient grasshopper, we'll know what he's building in about 300 more posts.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Tony said:


> Be patient grasshopper, we'll know what he's building in about 300 more posts.


yep and it’ll be well worth the wait. Lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Bigg081 said:


> Do we get to know what your building?!?!?



I usually let the guesses fly while I'm building it. But don't worry, you will know soon enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigg081

Tony said:


> Be patient grasshopper, we'll know what he's building in about 300 more posts.





Kenbo said:


> I usually let the guesses fly while I'm building it. But don't worry, you will know soon enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Tony said:


> Be patient grasshopper, we'll know what he's building in about 300 more posts.



So, is @ripjack13 going to run a contest to see how many posts @Kenbo makes before someone guesses correctly?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Bigg081 said:


> Do we get to know what your building?!?!?



You've been here long enough that you should already know the answer to that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

kweinert said:


> So, is @ripjack13 going to run a contest to see how many posts @Kenbo makes before someone guesses correctly?



I could.....what would be the prize?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

ripjack13 said:


> I could.....what would be the prize?



Whatever @Kenbo is building, of course!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

After the last one Ken built, I'm betting he is going much bigger and more complicated on this one. My first guess is something like a Cat dozer shown here. If anyone can build this, Ken can.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## kweinert



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hmmmm maybe?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> View attachment 163699



But...but...It's not blue!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

It could be

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Something to unload the pallets on his last build

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kenbo

kweinert said:


> Whatever @Kenbo is building, of course!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

9,999,999,985 little bitty holes to go!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo

8 hours in the shop today and 8 hours well spent. A lot of set up meant less actual work getting done but I'm happy with the results of the parts so far so the setup was worth it. More tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

New guess - a chemical transport tanker.


----------



## Kenbo

FranklinWorkshops said:


> New guess - a chemical transport tanker.



Not a tanker but it will be obvious soon enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

I was going for a Fred Flintstone mobile until you tapered the one end!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Oh dear lord...


----------



## rocky1

The Gremlins is back!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Steam Locomotive?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Steam Locomotive?




I figured this one would be fairly easy to guess and you got it on the second post. Someone else actually got it earlier but he cheated by looking up plans and trying to figure what I was building according to the stock and the size that I was using. I won't mention the name of the cheater, but his initials are @kweinert

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## woodtickgreg

The turning looked like the smoke stack to me. Very cool, gonna be a fun one to watch brother.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Another day, another 10 pictures. Used a rustic jig to be able to flatten the turning on one side and then drill the needed holes in the turning. Also got some front wheel assemblies made as well as some other smaller parts. Doesn't look like much yet but we are getting there. A dry fit finished up the day quite nicely.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Ken, are you going to make a few cars to go along with it, or just the engine and maybe a coal car?

I can't wait to see Kenbo make a ton of little bits of coal!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Wood fired might be an easier task there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ah, so that's not the stack, it's the boiler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

And a flat car with pallets

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Ken, are you going to make a few cars to go along with it, or just the engine and maybe a coal car?
> 
> I can't wait to see Kenbo make a ton of little bits of coal!



At the moment, the plan is to make the engine, the coal car, 2 passenger cars, a box car and a caboose but we will see how my ambition goes as the train goes along.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

OH MY!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner




----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


> At the moment, the plan is to make the engine, the coal car, 2 passenger cars, a box car and a caboose but we will see how my ambition goes as the train goes along.



Oh wow. I hope you remember the book, the little engine that could...
I know I can...
I know I can...
I know I can...
I know I can...
I know I can...
Chooooooooo chooooooo

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

Okay, another 8 hours in the shop today and although it was tedious, I had a good time with it.
Enough of the chit chat....here's the pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## CWS



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Your builds are amazing

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

I'm waiting for Ken to up his game and show us a mini forge and metal casting setup - and cast a whistle and bell for this. I'm also waiting for all the tiny wooden rivets to appear on the boiler. 


 Following along, as always, because your builds are always worth watching!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, about 500 little bitty walnut rivets, in those Maple bands would look REALLY COOL!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kenbo

Sprung said:


> I'm waiting for Ken to up his game and show us a mini forge and metal casting setup - and cast a whistle and bell for this. I'm also waiting for all the tiny wooden rivets to appear on the boiler.
> 
> 
> Following along, as always, because your builds are always worth watching!




I actually considered the rivets and figured that I had way to much planned on this build as it was to get sidetracked on silly rivets. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> I actually considered the rivets and figured that I had way to much planned on this build as it was to get sidetracked on silly rivets. LOL.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Without the rivets it will fall apart Ken!!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Sprung said:


> I'm waiting for Ken to up his game and show us a mini forge and metal casting setup - and cast a whistle and bell for this. I'm also waiting for all the tiny wooden rivets to appear on the boiler.
> 
> 
> Following along, as always, because your builds are always worth watching!




Ya know Ken... that @ThomasT character has all those nifty metal working tools stashed in his shop, and if you check out his videos on You Tube you'll find that he does some really interesting stuff on the metal lathe. He could maybe be talked into fabricating a nice Shiny Brass Bell and Whistle if you have some Hooter worthy Canadian Woods stashed in the shop someplace fer trade. 

Oh did I mention, his shop is as clean as yours!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1

Come to think of it... He might have a working engine that would fit it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> check out his videos on You Tube



What's the page name?


----------



## ripjack13

All I can find is this guy...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> What's the page name?




https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNWSrK1_cKLTO3gGfzbGvZw

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Aha....not even close to what I was looking for. Lol


----------



## rocky1

I had to search for the owl hooter build to find it. Steam engine builds I came up with all sorts of goodies that weren't Thomas' channel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Well let's see what I did today. I assembled the trains cabin and added some details to it. I also cut and shaped the roof and the roof vents as well as cutting the interior section of the boiler. I turned a couple of barrels for the rear of the train as well as cutting the train's wheel links. There wasn't much more to report other than that but it was another 7 hours in the shop which is just fine by me. We are at 30 hours so far on this build and it is going well thus far. Everything may fall apart when I start making the wheels. LOL.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man this thing is really starting to look cool! diggin it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo

Another 7 hours in the shop and another bunch of photos. I hope you enjoy them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kenbo

Another great day in the shop working on the wheels. Finally got them done after 7 hours. Tedious, tedious parts. Fun day.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Bigg081

Wow! Looking good

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

You my friend have some serious patience

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looking really nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Ireland

This is so cool that you are doing all the pictures as you go. Really coming along great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Bob Ireland said:


> This is so cool that you are doing all the pictures as you go. Really coming along great.



Ken's builds and build threads are legendary. Look back through this sub-forum and you'll find some more build threads by Ken. Well worth the time to look through them all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kenbo

While working on the train today, I noticed several holes (6 of them) that I neglected to drill. The problem was that they were on the boiler of the train. I ended up having to construct a silly little jig in order to hold the boiler at 45 degrees and keep the centre of the boiler square to the drill press table while drilling the forgotten holes. If it weren't for this thread, y'all wouldn't even know that I screw it up. LOL. I worked on the cattle pusher as well as the hand rails around the boiler and front end of the trail. There's something satisfying about taking your time to build little jigs in order to drill the 3/32" holes, centred on a 3/16" diameter dowels and then having everything coming together at once, while you blast your favourite music in the shop. I also didn't like the way the front wheels sat, so I broke them away from the train and sanded 1/32" off of the wheel carriage to get them to sit better. I'm happy with them now. Still a ton more to work on for this build, but that was another 7 hours.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## ironman123

Ken, the king of model building. Great work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bob Ireland

I think after you get past the "oh s#*!" moment, figuring out how to overcome that moment can be very satisfying. And as you said, if you didn't mention it, we probably wouldn't have even noticed. Still looks wonderful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Bob Ireland said:


> I think after you get past the "oh s#*!" moment, figuring out how to overcome that moment can be very satisfying. And as you said, if you didn't mention it, we probably wouldn't have even noticed. Still looks wonderful.



There's something satisfying about figuring out how to make these things and something even more satisfying about figuring out how to overcome your mistakes. I couldn't agree with you more. Sometimes, it just takes a little ingenuity and a little imagination.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnturner

Great detail -Am I right that this will be a 4-6-0 wheel arrangement?


----------



## Kenbo

Johnturner said:


> Great detail -Am I right that this will be a 4-6-0 wheel arrangement?



You would be 100% correct on that John.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

I only got one day in the shop this weekend but is was a good, 8 hour day working on the coal car. I would have liked to get more of it done, but the pieces, although they look simple, were very puzzling to make without losing a finger. I like challenges like those. I good mixture of table saw, scroll saw, hand sanding, scrapers and chisels made for an awesome fun day. I'm no psychic, but I'm thinking that there might be some more lathe turned wheels in my next shop visit.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

Do you have access to real coal?


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Do you have access to real coal?



Doesn't @Sprung still have some of yours?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Doesn't @Sprung still have some of yours?



Nope!!!! I got that (finally) stabilized and it got sent back to him 2 months or so ago!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I have some if anyone's interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Do you have access to real coal?




Nope. Gonna have to make some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> Nope. Gonna have to make some.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bigg081

Kenbo said:


> I I would have liked to get more of it done, but the pieces, although they look simple, were very puzzling to make without losing a finger. I like challenges like those.



I literally interpreted this as... "I kinda LIKE almost losing my fingers!"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Bigg081 said:


> I literally interpreted this as... "I kinda LIKE almost losing my fingers!"




Winters are very boring in Canada! And, it's been a long one!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Another 8 hours spent in the shop today and it all started off with roughing out and turning some wheels for the coal car. I needed 8 but made up 10 blanks just in case of an OOPS and would you know it, I had an OOPS. LOL. I finished up the wheel assemblies and added the handrails of the coal car as well as the connecting rod between it and the engine. I had to turn the 3 identification badges for the boiler and a bell to install in my previously made bell frame. Well, after 67 hours, I can say that I will be taking a break from the engine and the coal car for now. I have a couple more things that I want to make for them but I have to think about how I want to do it. For now though, I will move on to another part of the train. More to come tomorrow I hope.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Johnturner

Those badges are awful small to print Kenbo Locomotive Works on them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Johnturner said:


> Those badges are awful small to print Kenbo Locomotive Works on them.




Child's play. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kenbo

Another 9 hours in the shop today working on the train. I've put the engine and the coal car aside for now and turned my attention to the passenger car. I spent the day making seats, milling cherry and cutting windows. Time well spent an now I'm spent.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Oh man, this turning epic now. I can't wait for the bar car! 
All the little bottles and martini glasses! 
Awe-sommmmeeeee

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Can’t wait to see the track.......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> Can’t wait to see the track.......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Oh man, this turning epic now. I can't wait for the bar car!
> All the little bottles and martini glasses!
> Awe-sommmmeeeee



Let's not leave out the little olives and onions!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Let's not leave out the little olives and onions!



And the tiny bowls with peanuts!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Bigg081

Your skills and patience are amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Oh you should see what he does when he isn't playing... 

https://woodbarter.com/threads/roll-top-desk-build.31093/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Today's work on the train took a bit of a science experiment twist. I've been toying with how to make the coal for the coal car so I got a metal coffee can and stuffed it with pieces of wood. I wasn't concerned about species or size and in fact, this stuff was just some kindling that I had lying around. I placed the can upside down to minimize the amount of oxygen that would be able to get into the can and then I lit the wood stove around the can and let it burn. Unfortunately for me, living where I do, I still need to use the stove for heat as the shop was chilly this morning when I went in to work in there. I eventually just let it burn out and cool and when I was done, I had some awesome piece of charcoal that I can now use to make the coal for my coal car. Extreme? Maybe, but I had a blast doing it. While I was waiting for my coal to burn and cool, I worked on the passenger car and turned the barrel stove and installed it as well as assembling the passenger car. I also cut the end windows and added the door trim. Next, I got the front and rear axles made and installed. And that, was another 8 hours done. I'm really looking forward to the work tomorrow as this thing is going to start coming together at that point.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13

Nice....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

The build continued today with another 8 hours in the shop. I started off with cutting, shaping and installing the side trim for the passenger car and then I turned my attention to the wheels. Cutting the blanks, drilling out the recess and then turning each wheel individually on the lathe. Having one blow apart and smack me squarely in the middle of the face, made me very glad that I always wear my face shield on the lathe. No harm, no foul. Once they were installed, I cut, assembled and installed the four stair cases that were needed for the passengers to access the car. The coal car experiment continued by making a mold from scrap pine, lining it with cellophane and then filling it with expanding spray foam. Now, we need to wait for that to dry. But that was it for this week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Apparently the charcoal can woodstove experiment didn't work?


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Apparently the charcoal can woodstove experiment didn't work?




It worked perfectly Greg. I just have another idea as to how to use the coal that I made. Hang in there buddy. There's more to come.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Diver Temple

Just saw this string and all I can say is, Wow - exceptional skills!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

This is one of the coolest things I’ve seen!! Can hardly wait to see it finished!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo

It was 9 hours of cutting pieces for the suspension of the passenger car. The coal experiment continues and I am almost happy with it. I also managed to get a coat of danish oil on the engine and the coal car.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## rocky1

Damnitman... It looked sweet before you put finish on it, but the finish sent that way over the top! 

That is way cool Ken!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Kenbo

Another 9 hours on the build today. I'm calling the coal experiment a total success and I really like the way it turned out. I started in on the roof today and I have to say that it was a total pain in the butt to make. The lower roof wasn't so bad, but the upper roof was the part that was the pain. Those aren't just dados run through a solid board. All in all, I managed to get the passenger car finished and at some point in time, they multiplied. I still have more to go on this build, including attaching the roof on the passenger cars but I don't want to do that until the interior has a coat of oil. More to come guys. Hang in there. I'm getting tired though.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Sprung

Ken, your craftsmanship and attention to detail continues to astound me!

So, where's the electric motor going to be hiding? And when will you be starting on the tracks that will be mounted around the room up near the ceiling, so the train can run circles around the room?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Sprung said:


> Ken, your craftsmanship and attention to detail continues to astound me!
> 
> So, where's the electric motor going to be hiding? And when will you be starting on the tracks that will be mounted around the room up near the ceiling, so the train can run circles around the room?




Sadly, no motor, but the tracks will hopefully be coming. I would love to have this thing circling the room. I love trains.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Kenbo said:


> Sadly, no motor, but the tracks will hopefully be coming. I would love to have this thing circling the room. I love trains.



Well, I was only (halfway) joking about the motor - but the track around the room would be awesome. Trains that circle the room are always cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Way cool Kenn There's a restaurant near me that has a train that runs around up near the ceiling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

You shoulda looked up Vape parts and got a tank and coil to put under the stack, and put a push button on there for the smoke effect! 

 I know... I should have thought of that earlier!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> You shoulda looked up Vape parts and got a tank and coil to put under the stack, and put a push button on there for the smoke effect!
> 
> I know... I should have thought of that earlier!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Johnturner

Is there a caboose in our future??


----------



## Lou Currier

Johnturner said:


> Is there a caboose in our future??



...and what kind of train doesn’t have cargo cars?


----------



## Kenbo

Johnturner said:


> Is there a caboose in our future??





Lou Currier said:


> ...and what kind of train doesn’t have cargo cars?



Yes, there is a caboose planned. 

As for the cargo car.....patience grasshopper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Another 8 hour day in the shop today. I milled some of the cherry that was needed to make the freight car and cut the pieces for the box of it. While waiting for the glue to dry, I decided to apply the oil of the finish to the passenger cars. It took (what seemed like) forever. Once it is completely dry, I will most like apply varnish to the cars. All in all, some half decent progress today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DKMD

Amazing! I love these build threads.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow the passenger car looks amazing with the finish on it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Johnturner



Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo

For one reason or another, I didn't get to work on the model this weekend....(long story).....but my wife worked on something for the build. There was a facebook discussion about what should go in the freight car. I still haven't decided if there will be a cargo or not but the general consensus was that the freight car needed a hobo. So my wife felted a little hobo for the freight car. If you don't know what felting is, look it up. It's pretty wild stuff. Anyway, he is complete, with receding hair line, cigarette in mouth AND and lit blue lighter in his hand. We have lovingly named him Don the hobo and once the build is done, he will live in the train. I love this little guy.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## CWS

Looks like he belongs there. Your wife does nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

That is awesome! Don should be proud!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I love it. That is one of the best additions ever.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Freight in the freight cars could easily be found in your scraps box. Lots of nifty little square blocks there I'm sure that would stack nicely therein.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> Freight in the freight cars could easily be found in your scraps box. Lots of nifty little square blocks there I'm sure that would stack nicely therein.



From what we've seen of Ken, if there's any freight, it's likely going to involve making miniature pallets, crates, maybe drums and barrels. All made to looks like mini versions of the real deal.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Sprung said:


> From what we've seen of Ken, if there's any freight, it's likely going to involve making miniature pallets, crates, maybe drums and barrels. All made to looks like mini versions of the real deal.



I like the barrel idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Sprung said:


> From what we've seen of Ken, if there's any freight, it's likely going to involve making miniature pallets, crates, maybe drums and barrels. All made to looks like mini versions of the real deal.




I need to research the freight of the same time period. I'd hate to put pallets in the freight car and then discover there were no such thing as pallets. Although I don't know why it matters as I am not exactly sure if the engine, passenger cars and freight car are time period specific.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

What year is it supposed to be?


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> What year is it supposed to be?



I honestly don't know man. I'm not a train expert. I will have to do some research and figure it out through photos or something I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

One of the best things I have ever seen on here, I love Little Don!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Johnturner

FYI in Northern Japan trains were running with pot belly stoves as late as 2017.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo

Spent another 8 hours on the box car today. Made up the 2 axle assemblies and got them dry fit on the freight car. I also got the four doors and door tracks that I need made and installed. And that was the day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

Really coming along nicely, very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

You gonna do a mail car? Or, you going to let the pony express deliver the mail?


----------



## T. Ben

This has been amazing to follow,your work is fantastic!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> You gonna do a mail car? Or, you going to let the pony express deliver the mail?




That's Don the hobo's job.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jason Martin

Awesome thread!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

I spent another 8 hours in the shop today working on the freight car. In that 8 hours, I made the brake cranks, and finished off the installation of the two sliding doors. I also cut and installed the roof ribs and made and installed the ladders. Of course, being an idiot, I glued one of the ladders in the wrong place and had to bust it off of the side of the freight car. That's okay though because it gave me a chance to use my mini scrapers to clean the area from any glue and wood fragments. Gluing the axle assemblies in place was also done today as was the guard rails between the axle assemblies on the belly of the box car. I'm going to be taking a bit of a break from this build as I have a couple of other projects that I need to work on. Once I get those done, I will be continuing the build with the final train car; the caboose. Thanks for hanging in there guys.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## T. Ben



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Johnturner

The detail on all your models in incredible. You could this model to a real boxcar manufacturer and tell them, "Make it like this".

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigg081

Wow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

I didn't do any real work on the train today, but I did apply a coat of Danish oil to the box car. Love the way cherry looks with a bit of oil on it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Johnturner

Ken
I can see you didn't do any "real work" on the train - just made it look incredibly real and perfect.


----------

